# Think I will have my second set of oops babies soon



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Poor miss Violet is as wide as a house, udder is filling but not yet strutted, ligs from what I can tell are almost non existant but still a tiny bit there. She is slowing down, getting VERY interested in the 2 wk old baby. And lost her mucus plug last night. 

So ... here's hoping she will be kind to me and kid down this weekend when I'm home. I have no due date since she isnt even supposed to be pregnant (its breeding season now, apparently my bucks were super sneaky 5 mths ago). I HATE not knowing a due date! 

I am worried about just how enormous she is. This will be her third kidding. First was quads, second was triplets. It is only 8 months since she had the triplets  bad buck! Bad keren for letting the bucks escape 

Fingers crossed she will have purebred kids, fingers crossed there will be a girl or two, fingers crossed the delivery is easy ... will have to get some pictures cos these types of threads are useless without pictures  it was too late last night but would have been a great example of a plug picture lol. I was about the squat down and take a photo but then realised my neighbour was coming up the drive and didnt want to look like some weirdo perving on goat butts and taking photos of vaginal goop ... :slapfloor:


----------



## HerdMomma (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay, I just laughed out loud and my husband stared at me.  Good luck, hope you get three purebred does!!!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Somebody was being a party girl! Those sneaky little rascals. I know how you feel about the goat butt. Our barn is right next to the road, and just last night I was checking my prego doe on the stand, feeling her udder and doing a pooch inspection, of course a car has to drive by right as I'm doing it and I instantly felt like "oh crap they're gonna think I'm some kind goat perv" haha. Anyways, good luck with that sneaky little girl. Hope she throws some purebred doelings and that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ohhhhhw more kids I have one more to go also a mystery Doe!!! I think all of us have Ben caught in the perv act! I accidentally sent a pooch pic of my doe to the wrong number hah that was quite a conversation! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

BTW -- you are NOT a bad goat momma. You are a great goat momma. You just have some sneaky children


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oops babies!  Too funny! 2 years back, our Nubian buck jumped/broke down a 6 foot fence to get in with our Boers, who had been in with our Boer buck for 2 weeks. I pulled him out just a minute or two after he did it. 5 months later, the doe had little cross babies  These goats have superpowers, I tell you


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so here's some photos! Udder has filled rapidly between yesterday and today and the poor girl is extremely uncomfortable, groaning when she sits down, standing hunched etc. I am thinking kids sooner rather than later.

Udder yesterday










Udder today










I cant believe how swollen her vulva is. I dont usually see this in my girls, or not to this extent anyway.

Ligs yesterday



















Ligs today



















I tried to get some photos of how big she is but it just doesnt seem to do it justice!



















She is also a very deep doe so lots of room to hide babies that way too.










Anyone want to guess when she will kid, how many, and sex?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I say tomorrow? Triplets, and 2 girls and a boy


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well it appears violet might be on prelabour. Head pressing, murmuring, not interested in fpod. Lots pf yawning and lots of peeing. Mucus is long and stringy but at this stage thin and tending.to clear/white. Havent progressed.to.amber yet. No actual pushing yet. I was wprried about how shaky she was and her feet.seemed to be.painful so ive given her two doses pf calcium, two dpses of propylene glycol, and a shot pf b cpmplex.and shot of vit.c.plus molasses wayer and lots of.cuddles. She seems to be resting more comfortably now. 

Im off.to bed for a bit, will check her in two hours.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Another update, just pulled a doe kid DOA and a buck kid live. Will post more later.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

And another dead buck


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no  I'm sorry!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw that's terrible! Hope your first buck kid will make it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no....that's awful  So sorry keren!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys. 

that was the strangest kidding I have ever experienced. just nothing worked how it should have. She never showed any proper signs of labour. Literally all she had was about a tablespoon of white/clear mucus. Thats it. No baby talking, no nesting, no pacing. No pushing. No amber goop. Nada. 

When I checked her at midnight nothing much had changed and I was really only putting a finger in to check if she was starting to dilate, but I felt a head right there  that was the doe kid, she presented head first no feet. I only managed to get one foot but pulled her out that way, she was DOA and though I stimulated her and worked on her there was no hope she was long gone. 

Second kid was way way down in the uterus, presented the same way. Again only managed to get one front leg, brought him up and delivered that way, he is the live kid. Took quite a while to get him going, had to dangle him upside down and swing gently, got a big glob of mucus out, then had to rub him an awful lot before he perked up. Breathing was very raspy last night, better today. He isnt very good at sucking but getting better each feed. 

Third kid was also way way way down in the uterus. I was in her up to my shoulder. True breech with back legs tucked under, I pulled both of them forward and delivered him very quickly, stimulated him etc. but like the first kid he was already dead before I got him out. 

I'm not too cut up about it because I did the best I could, there was NO indication to me that I needed to go in sooner, and in fact I thought I was going in too early. But I am a little baffled by it all. It doesnt seem to make sense. Previously I've had them not progress due to malpositioned kids but they at least do something in the way of trying, like pacing, getting up sitting down etc. or small pushes. She did nothing, just sat/stood there. 

I understand the doe kid dying as she may have been right up there for a while, but I thought for sure the last kid would be alive since he was still down in the uterus. I know with breech kids you have to get them out fast as the cord usually snaps going over the cervix but I pulled him out that bit very very quickly. 

The other very strange thing is that all three kids were still in their sacks but it would appear that their cords were already detatched. I didnt think that would happen, and I wonder why the cords would detach when they were sitting right down in the uterus. 

I have thought about the possibility of her actually trying to deliver during the day while I was at work, maybe had stopped pushing by the time I got home. But I would have expected more mucus/fluids on her and on the stable floor, there was none, and I would have expected a 'drier' birth, but none of the fluid sacks had burst when I went in, and if she had been pushing all day I wouldnt have expected to find the kids in sacks either. 

Hmm. Anyway I'm feeling surprisingly ok about it all. Losing the doe kid is a bit disappointing, especially since Primrose's (Violet's doe kid from last year) ears were damaged so I cant show her anymore, so I was really looking forward to another daughter of hers to show. Guess that will need to wait another year and a half. 

Violet isnt feeling great this morning, she's retained some of the placenta and is pushing to get that out. I've checked again and can only feel placenta so there's no retained kid. She's also got mastitis and milk fever to top it off. She's a pincushion, poor thing. Antibiotics because I went in (also help with the retained placenta and the mastitis), oxytocin for the placenta, calcium for the milk fever, and the stuff in her teats for the mastitis plus some B complex and vitamin C. She's not drinking her molasses water or eating so thats the next worry. She is still paying attention to the kid though.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh the other dramatic thing was when I was finally going to bed for a few hours sleep at 3am or so, ten minutes later I hear the kid screaming like something was killing him. We do have foxes so I flew out of bed half dressed no shoes in the freezing cold pouring rain raced out there, blood everywhere. Violet had chewed his cord off right to the belly and it was bleeding like crazy. She was so bloody determined to keep chewing it, I've never seen a doe behave like that before. I literally had to tape the little guy's rug around his belly and back legs so it covered his umbilical so she couldnt get to it. Weird.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:question: That is weird....you have had a time of it for sure....and so have your doe and buckling....sheesh....again, so sorry that all has happened!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah it was a helluva night thats for sure. I think all three of us are exhausted. I make a not so pretty sight at the moment. Hair is sticking up in all directions from running through the rain all night. Wearing trackies and one of Haydens thick flannelette jackets which is like a dress on me. Gumboots. Random patches of blood and goop stuck to me. Straw in my hair. LOL think its time to check on them again and then have a bath and do some washing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a night  How old is Violet? Hope she passes that plasenta for you, and the little boy will thrive. Sounds like you did everything right, I certainly wouldn't have done anything different.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

keren said:


> yeah it was a helluva night thats for sure. I think all three of us are exhausted. I make a not so pretty sight at the moment. Hair is sticking up in all directions from running through the rain all night. Wearing trackies and one of Haydens thick flannelette jackets which is like a dress on me. Gumboots. Random patches of blood and goop stuck to me. Straw in my hair. LOL think its time to check on them again and then have a bath and do some washing.


Sounds like you need a :cheers:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Goodness that was a rough one! So sorry about your lost little ones. Hopefully mama will be feeling better soon.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow. That's a night for sure. Sorry about your losses. I hope you doe starts feeling better. My last doe wouldn't leave her bucklings cord alone either. By day two she chewed it off luckily it was dry and didn't bleed. Applause to you for doing all you could!! Get some sleep!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

she is making.progres with the placenta. able to stand now and now shaking but still sort of off with the fairies and not wanting.to eat or drink. will give her some more.calcium later.


----------

